# Trail-gators and the like, anybody used them ??



## Psycolist (31 May 2012)

I'm lucky to have a georgeous grandson who loves riding his bike , well , being pushed around on his bike., especially by me it seems. He's 2-1/2, going on 17& I would love to think that it wouldnt be too long before I can think about getting something along the lines of a trail gaitor. Does anyone have any experience with them or have any tips or advice on models and brands . Any information or advice would be useful, and much appreciated.


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2012)

Yes. Both my lads used them, they are very good/excellent with some caveats.

The attachments must fit the bike well or it will lean or wobble, cannot stress how important that is. If they do, then I would say they are perfect for rides where they want to do a bit but not all the time. Longest trip was 20 miles with mine, including a train journey.

Here's a link to a vid I posted previously

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-kids-bikes.96628/#post-1744351


----------



## subaqua (1 Jun 2012)

never used one with eldest, but i did wth the young un .he loves it and callsit his trailergater.it does need to fit properly or the bikes will wobble.

can be a pain with centre pullbrakes on the towed bike but there is a kit from the makers.I just changed the brakes on his bike to V brakes with the cable at the side.was no cheaper than buying the kit but quicker as the importer said 6-8 weeks forthe kit !!!!

decathlon sell them , as do rutland cycles 9 who we got ours from. would i buy one again - YES


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jun 2012)

BRAKES!

The towing bike also needs to be considered. The braking of a trailer-bike is not consistent as the riders learn how to react to the road.

The towing bike needs good well maintained and efficient brakes so it can stop the combination.


----------



## subaqua (1 Jun 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> BRAKES!
> 
> The towing bike also needs to be considered. The braking of a trailer-bike is not consistent as the riders learn how to react to the road.
> 
> The towing bike needs good well maintained and efficient brakes so it can stop the combination.


 
I assumed all riders would have good, well maintained and efficient brakes  especially if there are kids involved. yes I know we shouldn't assume.


----------



## Sore Thumb (1 Jun 2012)

I use a tailgator with my 5 year old. They are good, but could be designed a bit better. 
A few tips on using the tailgator.

DO NOT attempt to set it up just before you set off on a ride!!!!!! I cannot stress this enough. It takes ages to set up. I can build bikes from scratch and this took me over 2 hours to get set up right. 

Buy another seatpost and saddle for your bike. It is a real pain to put the tailgator onto your seatpost every time you want to use it. So get a cheap post and saddle and clamp the tailgator to this. So next time you want to take the kids out, all you need to do is take your seatpost out and swap it with the one that has the tailgator attached.

Next tip. When you clamp the attachments onto your child's bike, first wrap the frame tubing with some old inner tube and then gaffa tape this in place. If you do not do this the claps will slip and will really scratch the frame to bits. Also when clamps are attached just leave them on frame. Don't remove clamps as it will take you around 1 hour to take them on and off. They are a real pain.

If you use my tips, you will find the tail gator easy to use and you can just hook up the bike when the child gets tired. 

Just don't even think about trying to set the whole thing up every time you go out. If you do this you will get so frustrated you will just end up binning it.


----------



## derrick (1 Jun 2012)

you mean something like this, if this is what you mean they work great.
This is the weeride pro pilot,


----------



## octobahn (2 Jun 2012)

Look into the Weehoo iGo. It's a recumbent style trailer which keeps the center of gravity low so the trailer and the child's weight doesn't impact your ability to control the bike. And it's just plain more comfortable for the kid. My daughter loves riding it.


----------



## Sore Thumb (3 Jun 2012)

derrick said:


> you mean something like this, if this is what you mean they work great.
> This is the weeride pro pilot,




Nope that is not a tail gator. A tail gator is just a bar that attaches from your bike to your childs normal bike. They can cycle on there own until they get tired and you hook the bar onto their bike and it lifts the from wheel of the ground. So it then acts like a tag a long.


----------



## David Patterson (10 Jul 2012)

I have a trailgator to take my son out when we go for a ride and it is brilliant. When we get to the park I simply disconnect it and off he goes to his hearts content.


----------



## jonathan ellis (11 Jul 2012)

Although I'm a month late. I have a trailgator for sale, I'm in CB11

PM me if interested
(collection only)


----------



## alpgirl (24 Aug 2012)

[QUOTEI have a trailgator to take my son out when we go for a ride and it is brilliant. When we get to the park I simply disconnect it and off he goes to his hearts content.][/QUOTE]

We have one too! Excellent. So much more versatile than a tandem or trailerbike!


----------

